# Auto Parts, Moog vs Duralast



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Whatever my mechanic or part house carries. If there is a difference in quality I usually go with the mid grade or higher.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Whatever my mechanic or part house carries. If there is a difference in quality I usually go with the mid grade or higher.


Both mechanic shops I've spoken with say if I want to keep the truck for more than two years, go Moog.

The truck only has 130,000 miles and going strong. She should last without anything major needing overhaul for at least two to three years and by then she'll be my back up truck to my already back up truck. 

O'Rielly carries Moog and their own house brand, Moog for $84.99 upper right ( control arm with built in ball joint) and $80.99 for the upper left. House brand for $57.99 upper right and $46.99 upper left.

Moog cast and camber bushings, no kit lucky me, for $21.99. 

Auto Zone carries the Duralast control arms for $60 a piece, a few dollars difference from left to right but close to $60 each.

I want the best but wondering if I can save a few bucks but I don't want to sacrifice control and suspension, I want that new truck quality. 

I think I just answered my own question but has anyone ever used Duralast? Thoughts and experiences?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Autozone parts suck in my opinion. Why do you want the best? I'd just get decent Napa or O'reilly parts.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Autozone parts suck in my opinion. Why do you want the best? I'd just get decent Napa or O'reilly parts.


 
Napa, I forgot about them. I guess I can check Advanced Auto Parts too but there's just something about the best replacement parts to get that new truck feel that I like. I do believe that the metals/alloys/construction used in these parts differ so the Moogs will be the toughest and most resilient steel of the bunch.

And you're talking so someone who just paid $2350.00 for a bicycle. Carbon fiber, the best. 

Yeah, I'm going Moog. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can't go wrong there. That's for sure.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Skip Napa and Moog and go with these.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Napa gets my vote, but only if I my parts are out of stock at Callahan.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

Moog stuff is pretty good. I have used it quite a bit on racecar stuff. You can really tell the difference in quality. Some of the store brands might even be made by Moog. I know Napa and Carquest do this with some other good brands and put it in there premium box.

Not to be a smart a** but why would you ask a bunch of electricians what auto parts to use?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

DIRT27 said:


> 1.) Moog stuff is pretty good. I have used it quite a bit on racecar stuff. You can really tell the difference in quality. Some of the store brands might even be made by Moog. I know Napa and Carquest do this with some other good brands and put it in there premium box.
> 
> 2.) Not to be a smart a** but why would you ask a bunch of electricians what auto parts to use?


1.) Moog it is.

2.) Why not?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

If you are implying that I should have joined an auto forum and asked there instead, I guess I just didn't think about it. Figured guys would just have experience, especially tool and trade guys and so I asked here.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Suspention parts and bearings and stuff like that I almost always buy the "name" brand, as opposed to the "house" brand. Often the 'name' brand carries a longer warrenty, etc.
Generally speaking, I've often had less-than-stelar results with house-brand parts, specifically from Auto-Zone and Advanced.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> If you are implying that I should have joined an auto forum and asked there instead, I guess I just didn't think about it. Figured guys would just have experience, especially tool and trade guys and so I asked here.


Yeah, or it might be suited better for the off topic sub forum instead of the general electrical discussion. It did seem to generate plenty of responses on here. 

It doesn't matter though, sounds like it helped you make your decision.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

DIRT27 said:


> Yeah, or it might be suited better for the off topic sub forum instead of the general electrical discussion. It did seem to generate plenty of responses on here.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, sounds like it helped you make your decision.


 
Everyone's a critic..


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Wiredude said:


> Suspention parts and bearings and stuff like that I almost always buy the "name" brand, as opposed to the "house" brand. Often the 'name' brand carries a longer warrenty, etc.
> Generally speaking, I've often had less-than-stelar results with house-brand parts, specifically from Auto-Zone and Advanced.


 
Yup, the Moog is life time gaurantee, not certain about the house brand but I'm guessing it's a few years. 

Further rant: Good thing as it pertains to saving money, I found out that the cast and camber bushing kit is not mandatory in any way. This truck model only uses a few washers that connect onto the upper ball joints and that's all this alignment kit is, new washers, so I can save $21.99 as the old ones aren't ever known to bend or break according to mechanic across the street. He told me flat out to not waste my money on them. 

Also found a mechanic in Katy, TX ( far west Houston, 'bout 15 miles from me) that'll replace both control arms for $100 labor flat rate, putting the truck back into almost perfect alignment or rather exactly where she was so I can drive to another shop and have it aligned for $70-$80 vs the shop across the street whom told me no need for the alignment kit, wanting $270 w/alignment so in all I can save around $100 on labor, $21.99 in parts. 

I can use a new Fieldpiece meter with MFD reading ability for me capacitors and with the pipe clamp connection for reading ambient pipe temps for sub cooiling and superheat for me hvac so this will help me get those things if the saved $122 doesn't go for tinting me windows on this same truck. 

Any one know anything about tinting windows?


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have a shotgun in the back window?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

hotwire1955 said:


> Do you have a shotgun in the back window?


 
Eh? No. Why would you ask that?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Buy a duralast and a moog part, I wonder if they're the same. IIRC Duralast has a lifetime warranty too? Check the websites and compare pics and PART #'s lots of time it is the same # with a different prefix.

Tom


----------

